# Blue camo sentra, Like or Dislike



## octave236 (Dec 4, 2002)

Well most poeple around here like the paint ... but there are some that think its to much ... its definatly different. I was just wondering what some of you true nissan guys thought. Also its not finished ... i just started working on it mid-summer.









*Rear Shot*









*Front Shot*









*Passenger - Interior Shot*









*Driver - Interior Shot*

Posted the actual pictures in the thread from the website: http://hometown.aol.com/octave236/myhomepage/auto.html  

im not shure if you can just click on it .... but you could copy paste if that dont work


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

Well I actually sat and just stared at your paint and Im still not too sure about it...I see what U were going for and I give U credit for trying sumting different...

Now I like what youre doing with your front bumper but Id like to see what you did with your heads that I read about...

Oh and also did u fiberglass your interior or is that paint--it came out good...


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Hmm,
I like it. Reminds me of paintball.

Seth


----------



## DefyingGravity (Sep 24, 2002)

I strongly like it....its cool and original


----------



## Zexel (May 15, 2002)

To be completely honest, it looks pretty slick. Me and my 2 friends are going to build a K5 Blazer, and make it camo except with red instead of blue. Gonna look sweet! I see you're trying to be different, which is good, but damn, you went all out!!


----------



## octave236 (Dec 4, 2002)

to mp2050: when you say heads, do you mean my headlights? and if so, i'll try to get a better picture of my headlights and engine bay.


----------



## andre (Apr 30, 2002)

Camo....I got mixed feelings....I like the concept, but personally I'd do a different color. My little cousin loves it though. So it gets an overall thumbs up from me.


----------



## sentra94xe (May 6, 2002)

The word "different" comes to mind. Big thumbs up for doing it though! If you like it, stick with it... that's all that truely matters. Being original is what it's all about. Good job! :thumbup:


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

WTF!!! 





Heh, just kidding, "different" is defenitely the word to use.


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

Oddly enough... I didn't see anything on that page?!? I guess what you were going for worked.



Personally if I saw that on the street.. whatever it looks like, I'd laugh my ass off, and call you a moron. But it would be nice to see another sentra on the street at the same time. Or was I looking for another type of car?!? I couldn't make it out in the picture.







(smart ass)


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

not my style but bieng different is cool too and I like the origionality


----------



## Zexel (May 15, 2002)

Again, I like it...but just took a closer look. Please, I begith, lose the wing.


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

originality is the spice of life 
I have respect for anyone who does original things to their cars 
so I like it 
(I just don't like the wing)


----------



## Classic XE (May 2, 2002)

Too much attention for me, but well done. Please, Im the third one, loose the rice wing!!


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

4th one...! off with it.. for the love of the sentra


----------



## octave236 (Dec 4, 2002)

well the car does look good without the wing.. and i also thought about lowering the wing to were it sits about 3-4 inches of the trunk alil shorter than half way from what it is ... the only thing is i made the clear wing with the flame tips. yes its concidered more a rice wing .. but as far as i know im the only person with a clear spioler wing ... and im proud of my work. I just hope you dont think that i am a ricer i'd much rather have a fast car than looks. it just happens that i can paint and build stuff, expt a sr20det haha but ill buy one of those as soon as the moneys saved up.


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

I think it would be cool if you built a pair of "bondo bunnies"


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

hehe, it's a car that I would laugh at but I like the effort. The interior came out nice. :thumbup:


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

Yeah, just get alot of GO to go with that SHOW. Then people wouldn't think its so funny when your whooping their ass. Just a thought.


----------



## tsi200sx (Nov 8, 2002)

I like it......It got me thinking that an orange camo would be cool...or maybe it would look too much like hunting clothes.
It looks kind of military-like, so if you want to go with that theme I'd put some major foglights on it, and maybe black rims!! That would be a niiice touch.
I would also definitely lose the wing.


----------



## octave236 (Dec 4, 2002)

im good at bondo ... but what the hell is a bondo bunny


----------



## Project200sx (Aug 22, 2002)

Ok well I dont like the car at all, but it really shouldnt matter to you because its YOUR car and if your going for difference then your doing a great job and thats cool. One thing I really have to criticise you on is your shift boot, AHHHHHHHH! A new onw would look much better. Well anyway keep working I'd like to see the progress of it.


----------



## octave236 (Dec 4, 2002)

i wouldnt know what shift boot to get i like mine ... i dont really like the fake leather ones ... but like you said you dont like my car at all ... and thats cool ... all that means is differnce in taste ...


----------



## octave236 (Dec 4, 2002)

well that is if i have taste lol


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

octave236 said:


> *im good at bondo ... but what the hell is a bondo bunny *


A bunny carved out of bondo. If I had some laying around, I would make one... just for kicks


----------



## Seva (Jul 10, 2002)

MP2050 said:


> * sumting *


sumting?


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

Well to be honest with u Octave...since I was the first to post on your pic I thought that U would really get alot og negative comments after mine but IT looks like I was wrong...

Now yeah I want to see more about your headlights and a little more info on your interior...


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

Seva said:


> *sumting? *


I believe it may be labeled as a form of Ebonics or in my case just a quick and shorter way of spelling something.....

If I can help you with any more information please do not hesitate to ask.......


----------



## Seva (Jul 10, 2002)

MP2050 said:


> *I believe it may be labeled as a form of Ebonics or in my case just a quick and shorter way of spelling something.....
> 
> If I can help you with any more information please do not hesitate to ask....... *


Yeah, well I'm from another country!


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

Seva said:


> *Yeah, well I'm from another country! *


Yeah aight or alright.......lol  --its cool Seva


----------



## NastyNX2k (Oct 20, 2002)

I like the idea, but personally, you should have gone all army on that one: Green, Black, and Brown camo, black rims, and an anti-aircraft gun on the roof. I don't think the ricers would laugh, but cops might be a little skeptical.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

The ultimate assult sentra 

You may think that spoiler is rice, but it picks up spy satellite signals, makes the car virtually undetectable by enemy radar, and it reheats most leftovers using solar power. :thumbup:


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

BTW,
I dont know if you should post pics of the gatling gun, it may not be legal in your area.

Seth


----------



## Guest (Dec 13, 2002)

*with black rims...*

imagine the possibilities...

those who are faster than you better hope they can dodge bullets!

(I have a funny pic to go with it, but can't figure out how to upload it onto this board...)


----------



## PrOxLaMuS© (Aug 11, 2002)

not a fan of the wing....


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

interesting idea.... nice effort though. you really should lose that wing, sell it to a honda owner.


----------



## Sentrixx (Apr 30, 2002)

What kind of white paint did you use to do the dash parts?


----------



## Hawaii_SE-R (Apr 30, 2002)

I must be getting too conservative in my old age. Wait, I'm not that old. I must say, that is a different approach to style.


----------



## Centurion (Sep 5, 2002)

That thing is just plain nasty! Before you become unhinged, you did ask for opinions "like or dislike."


----------



## octave236 (Dec 4, 2002)

yeah i asked .. i dont really care what people say about it ... it's the first car ive painted ... expt some primering .. so im proud of it .... as for the wing it may be a lil ricey but im open to opptions. im getting a lil tired of it being so high... its hard to see thru it ... but ill lower it down befor i decide to take it off ... 

and the inside paint was an alcyd enamel with some extra left over uerathane clear coat on top for protection.


----------



## Centurion (Sep 5, 2002)

octave236 said:


> *.. so im proud of it .... . *


Exactly, it's your car.


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

octave236 said:


> *
> and the inside paint was an alcyd enamel with some extra left over uerathane clear coat on top for protection. *



hmmmm.....tell me more


----------



## octave236 (Dec 4, 2002)

more ??? hmmm about the interior ... its just paiint .. no fiber glass or nothing ... i tried reapolsering the little patches on the door with some fake leather but it just wouldnt hold ... probably my glue's fault so i took it out and sanded and painted it dark blue ..... but the paint was easily scratched or marked up and started looking bad ... so i re-painted the bad spots and then put the uerathane clear over it all ..... its a strong hard paint .. and it cleans better and is less likely to scratch or ding off.


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

So I can get this urethane clear paint from like a paint shop and just apply it over my painted pieces....


----------



## octave236 (Dec 4, 2002)

yeah i get it for about 100 bucks for the gallon and thats with the activator ... but im shure you would only need a quart of it if that ... but i ve' never bought it in that size ...


----------



## octave236 (Dec 4, 2002)

my spelling sux


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

octave236 said:


> *yeah i get it for about 100 bucks for the gallon and thats with the activator ... but im shure you would only need a quart of it if that ... but i ve' never bought it in that size ... *


Damn by the gallon huh...Ill have to go find out about this--hopefully I can get it in about a quart or so...


----------



## 97sentragxe (Jun 20, 2002)

I'm gonna go with the WTF were you thinking crowd. But again, it's your car, and therefore you're entitled. I personally don't like it, though. Something about camo paint on a SENTRA.


----------



## Sentra_Industies (Oct 31, 2002)

Seriously, you need to loose the wing and it'd be good.

A++++++ for orginality.

Kindof reminds me of the Harlequin VW Golf of any of you know what that is. (the multi-colored Golf)


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

Looks good and if thats what you like and it makes you happy then thats all that should matter.


----------



## LexKyB13 (May 1, 2002)

ah, originality....something you just can't get with a honduh. 

but definitely props for doing such a good job, a det it MUCH needed. 
btw-the interior looks tight! great job!

oh yeah, the tach is bad ass....how'd you do it!?!? i want to know.


----------



## rios (Jun 10, 2002)

hmmm
the wings a bit much, and im not oo crazy about the paint job, but theinteriors looking good!


----------



## octave236 (Dec 4, 2002)

i have a 91 sentra 2 dr it's dash cluster had an origanal tach in it ... i tried switching it out but it would have been to much trouble my car has an electric speedometer i would have to to do some rewireing and crap ... so i just took out the tach in the cluster. there were three terminals out on back of the tach. ground, hot, and the one that needs to to the ignition. there might have been a better way to wire it but i just went through the fuse box ad wired in a light also ... then ran a wire to the ignition. for the housing ... this sounds getto but it works an you cant tell thats its pvc. Its a pressure cap for pipeing. I cut it to fit the dash then cut the front off to put the tach in it then put the front back n to get a rim around the tach to look a lil more professional.


----------



## krylonkoopaa (Sep 13, 2002)

very very cool i say a nice way to show off a sentra and to make sure the ricers see what rocked them


----------



## AVERAGE (Aug 9, 2002)

if ur talking about the golf i think ur talkin about , i saw it at nopi this year . not too much to it, just different colors no wheels nothing special


----------

